#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Is Payoneer good payment processor?

## Bhavya

As far as I know, Payoneer is a payment processor that gives a quick and easy solution to receive worldwide payments. It's a new method of getting paid for your freelance works and services. But I have a doubt, is it a good payment processor or is there is any better alternative for it?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

As a Sri Lankans, Payoneer is a Good solution as a Payment Gateway because it direct support to withdraw money to Sri Lankan Banks. And also when we are creating a Payoneer account, we receive Free UK virtual Bank account also. It's a great Advantage. Now We can request not only Physical Payoneer Cards, But also Virtual Payoneer Cards also. We can use Payoneer dollars to Buy Crypto also.
But major disadvantage is when we are withdrawing money through Payoneer card, it hold fee.
Anyways Payoneer is a very best Payment processor for Sri Lankans.

----------

